

LG’s Nexus 4 Finally Returns To The U.S. Google Play Store - vasco
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/29/lgs-nexus-4-finally-returns-to-the-u-s-google-play-store/

======
kungfooey
(╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻. <http://cl.ly/image/1e143q1g1H3S>

I got a technical error on checkout, but when I re-submitted it went through.
Go figure.

------
musashibaka
At long last... A month late is better than two or three I suppose.

